# Green Lynx Spider



## Lee Woodie (Jun 10, 2012)

had fun with this one tonight


----------



## leo (Jun 10, 2012)

Man, I'm running out of adjectives for your macro work  ...... so ......


----------



## quinn (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow!loven the green lee!


----------



## carver (Jun 10, 2012)

Fine shots Lee,a face only a mother could love.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Man, man, man!  I really like that face/portrait shot!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 10, 2012)

Lee,these are topnotch macros.The faceshot is good as a macro gets.Great camera work.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Very cool close up pic.  A lot of really intersting looking bugs are small and you are getting that detail.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 10, 2012)

leo said:


> Man, I'm running out of adjectives for your macro work  ...... so ......


 
That happened to me a while back.  Lee you are knocking the macros out of the park.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 13, 2012)

by far my favorite of your macro work !!! shutter finger salute !!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jun 14, 2012)

leo said:


> Man, I'm running out of adjectives for your macro work  ...... so ......



That's pretty good praise, there!

Love the second one!


----------

